# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Ik heb een bult op mijn voorhoofd

## alii

ik heb een bult op mijn voorhoofd wat moet ik doen?

----------


## Agnes574

Wat voor soort bult en weet je hoe het komt? (vallen/stoten)??

----------

